# RIP Kitten



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Today I got home to a very unhappy looking step dad, and extremely depressed Sylvester(cat). My cat, Kitten, had gotten hit by a car. She was only 4 years old. Sylvester was the one to bring home this little tabby kitten on Christmas eve. From then on she was his best friend, and they were inseparable. We called her his best Christmas present he could ever get. This morning I knew something was wrong. Sylvester wouldnt move, just laid in front of the back door waiting for her to come home. But I think he knowns she isn't coming back because he sounded as though he was whining or crying. 


Here is a photo of Kitten










Here is Kitten an Sylvester together










From all of Sylvesters depression, we will be getting him another kitten, very young, so they can be best friends aswell.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

R.I.P. I am so sorry......really feel for you, have had a few go that way and what can I say...............I am so sorry xx


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww so sad, really sorry


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss 

Kitten was a beautiful girl..


----------



## _spider-mad_ (Aug 13, 2008)

so sorry 

R.I.P


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP little moggy.

I too have recently lost a cat, although he is to be confirmed dead, at present he is missing without a trace.

For about a week after he went missing our other cat spent practically all night at the back door calling him.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

monkfish2uk said:


> R.I.P. I am so sorry......really feel for you, have had a few go that way and what can I say...............I am so sorry xx


 It has to be the worst way to go. I cant imagine what they think before it happens. I have had a dog go like this aswell, both ripped my heart to shreds.


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Awww, I'm so very sorry. RIP Kitten


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

akuma 天;2494157 said:


> RIP little moggy.
> 
> I too have recently lost a cat, although he is to be confirmed dead, at present he is missing without a trace.
> 
> For about a week after he went missing our other cat spent practically all night at the back door calling him.


 Sylvester is still waiting at the door, he hasn't eatten only moved, and that was to sit outside on the back steps to wait for her. We have tryed to give him food, and he wont even take soft food, which he is inlove with. We are already looking for a very young female kitten, we are afraid if he doesnt have a distraction, he will not eat any food, and that wouldn't be any good.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww hun i'm so sorry for your loss and for poor sylvester! hopefully in time he will come round 

Keep us upto date on Sylvester and your Kitten looks ever so gorgeous! keep your chin up hunny xx


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Its so hard since you can't explain what has happened to Sylvester!

My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats so, she was such a pretty kitty too. Hope you find a kitten soon


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah... Sylvester has started to eat soft cat food. But has now resorted to walking the property all night, and meowing very loudly. I have placed a page on a site about it, and have gotten swamped with people who want us to get there kittens. We have decided to let Sylvester settle alittle more, then choose one.


----------



## Shel08 (Sep 25, 2008)

That is so sad. I am a cat lover and really feel for you, they become part of the family and it's hard when they are not there anymore


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

